# Where is samba.schema??



## Leander (May 13, 2016)

I installed OpenLDAP 2.4.43 as well as Samba 43. I wonder where samba.schema? I cannot find it on my System. Please let me know where I can locat it. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2016)

The examples are not copied. 

```
make -C /usr/ports/net/samba43 extract
```
Then look in work/samba-4.3.*/examples/LDAP/.


----------



## Leander (May 17, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks - this worked. How can I get it to be installed in /usr/local/share/doc ... or something of the sort? And another slightly off-topic question regarding the samba.schema: How is the updating working? I mean, today I have e.g. 4.3, tomorrow it will be 4.4 ... will I just have to copy it over to OpenLDAP and restart it with the new schema and it will eat it, or is there anything I have to take care off - like converting the old X.500 contents to the new 4.4. schema? Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2016)

Leander said:


> Awesome. Thanks - this worked. How can I get it to be installed in /usr/local/share/doc ... or something of the sort?


The port's Makefile would need to be fixed to include the examples.



> And another slightly off-topic question regarding the samba.schema: How is the updating working? I mean, today I have e.g. 4.3, tomorrow it will be 4.4 ... will I just have to copy it over to OpenLDAP and restart it with the new schema and it will eat it, or is there anything I have to take care off - like converting the old X.500 contents to the new 4.4. schema? Thanks for your help.


I have no idea. I don't even know if there are any changes in the schema between 4.3 and 4.4. But importing (or better, updating) a schema in LDAP is quite problematic on an existing LDAP server. It's not as easy as just copying a file.


----------



## Leander (May 17, 2016)

I see. I assume makeing a full X.500 backup as ldif, updating and then re-importing would probably be the safest thing to do - except for major changes where old attributes have ben removed or replaced. Nevertheless - thanks a lot for your input.


----------

